# Main for old CH panel



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Is that a split-buss panel? I assume not since the inspector is asking for a main to be installed.

Pete


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I would not install a main. I would install all double pole breakers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I would not install a main. I would install all double pole breakers.


No fake, Jake.

I'll repeat the question: Anyone know if a 100a 2-pole is made that can be back-fed and, more importantly.... _secured down_ to satisfy 408.36(D)? And if so, would this panel be made to accept the method of securing the breaker?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> Is that a split-buss panel? I assume not since the inspector is asking for a main to be installed.
> 
> Pete



No... It's a plain-jane 12-space panel.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

don't know how old that panel is, page 1-9 scroll. don't know if the tie down fits.

file:///C:/Users/User/Downloads/SA00400006E.PDF

doesn't look like you have 2 extra spaces either.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> don't know how old that panel is, page 1-9 scroll. don't know if the tie down fits.
> 
> file:///C:/Users/User/Downloads/SA00400006E.PDF
> 
> doesn't look like you have 2 extra spaces either.



We don't have access to your hard drive. :no:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

oops lol. maybe this link will work

http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dID=269856


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would guess you can still get a main clip for this panel. What you do with the rest of the circuits is another story.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> oops lol. maybe this link will work
> 
> http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dID=269856


Link works, but the items listed don't appear they will. They're for BR type breakers.




sbrn33 said:


> I would guess you can still get a main clip for this panel. What you do with the rest of the circuits is another story.


Main clip?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes it is just a clip that holds the main in place. I will look into it a bit more.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ch125rb


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...n-Kits/Eaton/CH125RB/product.aspx?zpid=271511


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That looks like the ticket.... if it will work in that panel.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It will if you can find 2 cheaters 480.....~CS~


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Plus 2 more spaces for the loads tapped of the mains


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The plan is to install an 8-space sub next to this to carry the displaced branch and double-tapped circuits.

But getting a back-fed main held down is the first priority. Otherwise, replacing the panel, or installing a meter/main outside, will invoke the AHJ's requirement to update everything.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Are those considered an illegal double tap or are you doing it just to clean it up. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

what does the inspector think is better this plan or a new 22 circuit with a main?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Galt said:


> what does the inspector think is better this plan or a new 22 circuit with a main?


Inspector doesn't care. I'm allowed to install a back-fed main without having to update the rest of the house. Otherwise, installing an entirely new panel, or a meter-main outside, would require updating the rest of the house.

Silly, I know. But that's their call, not mine.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Panel is too old to use the CH hold down kit, panel is a 1960's loadcenter, the hole in the center* between the line lugs was used for a bar w/ one-way screws that held a main & also locked the branch breakers in place, the main took all four pole spaces at the top on both sides (SQ D had a similar size 100A breaker.) .


Edit: *There should be a similar hole above the neutral bar.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Norcal said:


> Panel is too old to use the CH hold down kit, panel is a 1960's loadcenter, the hole in the center* between the line lugs was used for a bar w/ one-way screws that held a main & also locked the branch breakers in place, the main took all four pole spaces at the top on both sides (SQ D had a similar size 100A breaker.) .
> 
> 
> Edit: *There should be a similar hole above the neutral bar.


Like this picture off the net?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> There's not too many of these types around these parts, so I'm not familiar with them.
> 
> Inspector is requiring a main breaker installed in this old CH panel.
> 
> ...


I think that in two hours I could have that off the wall and a new loadcenter with a main installed for what you would pay for anything to do with that old CH panel.
You would have to double up half of the crap in that panel to make room for a backed main and I don't think they use that type as a convertable.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

The problem the OP has with a panel swap was the AHJ would require major upgrades, that takes all the easy options away.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I think that in two hours I could have that off the wall and a new loadcenter with a main installed for what you would pay for anything to do with that old CH panel............


I could, too.

Now, how much of your customer's money are you going to spend updating the _rest_ of the house because that's what the AHJ requires? Bath circuit, laundry circuit, SABCs, GFCIs, TR receps, AFCI's, grounding all existing ungrounded circuits, smoke detectors...............


Suffice it to say I did this Friday. Started at 8:00, POCO disco'd service at 9:00. Took my own sweet time adding subpanel and rerouting circuits. Installed bonding bushing just for the helluvit. Cleaned up the two NM grounds that were wrapped around the service conduit connector's set screws (no one noticed *that*, did they?). Dilly-dallied around after 10:00 until 11:00 inspection. Went to lunch after that, came back and sat in truck for half hour for POCO to come back and reconnect. Checked everything out to make sure it's all good.

Drove to next job by 12:15. Tenant happy, city happy, owner happy. I'll be happy when the check arrives Wednesday or so.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

That update rule your dealing with seems harsh,No matter what if you added a new panel it would at least be an improvemet to the electrical system,that rule seems to discourage any panel upgrades for fear of spending a small fortune.Here we have to add arc faults to any extended circiut on a panel upgrade ,proper bonding and grounding and we are good to go.


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Actually there was a main made in the CH style that meets your requirement. (It had the same part# as the current style..CH2100) however, it was 6" long with double buss stabs and took up 4 spaces (2-2p space across from each other) and on the opposite side of the load lugs of the breaker it had a small retainer to secure under the rail.... I'll see if I can find a picture....


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I could, too.
> 
> Now, how much of your customer's money are you going to spend updating the _rest_ of the house because that's what the AHJ requires? Bath circuit, laundry circuit, SABCs, GFCIs, TR receps, AFCI's, grounding all existing ungrounded circuits, smoke detectors...............
> 
> ...


OMG, you didn't collect on site?


----------

